# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  فایل های مورد نیاز جهت اجرای برنامه های CPP

## M.T.P

با سلام

دوستان به برنامه ساده زیر توجه کنید:


#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
    string str ;
    
    str = "Welcome dear user";
    cout << str << endl ;
    system("PAUSE");
    
    return 0;
}

آیا فایل کامپایل شده این برنامه یک فایل کاملا مستقل است؟
یعنی منظورم اینه برای اجرا نیاز به dll یا فایل دیگه ای نداره؟

----------


## r00tkit

بله به ران تایم C++‎  و به dll های ویندوز 

می تونی با یه برنامه IAT برنامت رو بخونی تا ببینی به چی وابسته هستش 

http://www.dependencywalker.com/

----------

